# Need some basic help sorting through the conflicting info



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd like to enter the cichlid foray with my 75 gallon tank I'm starting. I've tried to do a ton of reading on the subject to educate myself as good as I can. I think I've come to the conclusion that peacocks are the right choice, but there's so much conflicting info out there that every time I read something that says it one way, there's another reference that says just the opposite.

I plan to have a planted tank. Many sources say that peacocks are good for planted tanks because they don't dig, but then some others say just the opposite. Which is it?

My water out of the tap is 7.6 pH, and is consistently 7.0 from the tank. Many sources say that while you need pH at least 7.8, what's more important than the exact pH is having consistent, stable water. Am I close enough, or do you think I could get close enough with crushed coral in the filter?

While most sites seem to say that peacocks are non aggressive, not territorial, and do not need 'hidey holes', yet again other say just the opposite. I'm leery about 'getting it right' with the hidey holes and what not so would like to ensure that I'm getting only non aggressive fish that will get along with each other. I'd like two breeding sets, does this sound appropriate to the size of my tank, and do I just need to make sure they are two different peacock species or am I completely in error here?

Please help as I feel like I've been reading all the wrong info!

I know it's a lot of questions, thanks much for your help!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Id check with aquatic terrors(google it) there are a few there that are in person personal friends who live and die africans, they will be your BEST,as most are associated with the greater chicago cichlid association and the American Cichlid Association.


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip but after some thorough web searching I don't really see a lot over there in any archives. Maybe a fresh bump here will get some assistance. Thanks in advance!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

look at the active topics Its a newer site and im not sure they have archived yet.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

theres only one real way to find out......trial and error but,

in my personal opinion tho id get one male and 3 or 4 females of one type and one male and 3 or 4 females of another, usually if you were to have two males of the same type the more dominant will bully the other and possibly kill. if you were to list possible types you'd like? remember tho they are cichlids and will be aggressive but not as much so as the mbuna ones like the auratus!!!

and as for plants, you could try and see how they react with them, i personally wouldnt bother with live ones as ive put them in the tank only to be pulled apart!!! just have sand bottom with rocks etc. ive made caves out of slate they love.


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> look at the active topics Its a newer site and im not sure they have archived yet.


I just meant I searched the whole site through google, rather than just checking the most recent couple pages of updates. Thanks.


----------



## freeasabird (Mar 21, 2012)

zero said:


> theres only one real way to find out......trial and error but,
> 
> in my personal opinion tho id get one male and 3 or 4 females of one type and one male and 3 or 4 females of another, usually if you were to have two males of the same type the more dominant will bully the other and possibly kill. if you were to list possible types you'd like? remember tho they are cichlids and will be aggressive but not as much so as the mbuna ones like the auratus!!!
> 
> and as for plants, you could try and see how they react with them, i personally wouldnt bother with live ones as ive put them in the tank only to be pulled apart!!! just have sand bottom with rocks etc. ive made caves out of slate they love.


Thanks for the tips, but it sounds like I should stay away from cichlids then since I want live plants more than I do cichlids at the point in time. I was really hoping there would be kinds that don't dig and don't eat them, which sounded like peacocks, but it's a big investment to go in trial and error so I may just stay with community fish.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not experienced with non mbuna so they might be different n leave them alone but our mbunas tear em up!


----------



## Jonbon11 (Jul 2, 2012)

Coral in filter! And I wouldn't go with peacocks their a little too just not original theirs really nothing special about them! And their are way to many crossbreeds! I would go with something rare like 5-8 frontosas or maybe 10-12 tropheous maybe even some venustes or livingstonii and don't do the plants cichlids are unpredictable! Always over filter and overstock! Happy fishing!


----------

